# quick shutdown tip



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

here is a quick tip (if you know about im, sorry)

this works for all versions of windows

instead of shutting down the comp via start>shutdown>shutdown .... you can add a desktop or start menu shortcut to have a one click shutdown shortcut....just use this as the shortcut:

Win95, Win98, WinME:
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindows

Win2000, winNT, WinXP:
SHUTDOWN -s -t 01

.:edit:. 
added shortcut for WinXP, Win2k, and WinNT


----------



## CellarDweller (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey, great tip!

Just so I'm clear, though, what I do is go to my desktop, right click and choose New Shortcut, then enter the above path into the Command Line field, choose a name for the shortcut, and click Finish. The new shortcut icon on my desktop will shut down my comp. Right?


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

yes, it will shut down the computer .... :-D


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! tried your tip, my O/S IS WIN ME. After creating shortcut on desktop then clicking on it for cloing down all i got was 'error in user.exe missing entry'.  

Can anyone help  

Your help is appreciated


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

hmmm, space between rundll.exe and user.exe right? i dont know....maybe some people on here can help ....


----------



## dina16 (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm running Win98 and this tip worked like a charm for me.

Thanks for adding to my computer know-how, not to
mention ease of operation.

Dina


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

joe2cool

Just for the heck of it try this line
it's the one I use

C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE User,ExitWindows
buck


----------



## Tx Kid (Apr 18, 2002)

Type SK,

Waiting on you to post instructions for this tip for XP .Thanx.


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

TX kid

sorry, i havent found one yet....i found this tip through The Screensavers on TechTV .... they posted it for win95-win2k ... im searching around for winXP now....ill post as soon as i find it .... 

ill post the win2k/winNT and then try that out and see if it works?


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

ok guys, here it is for win2k, winNT, AND winXP also!

SHUTDOWN -s -t 01

found out it also works with winXP , so here ya guys go! ill post this back in my original post also .....

hope this helps ...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

TypeSK

I think you will find that that command line will only take you as far as the _ it is now safe to shutdown your computer now_ window with XP...you will still have to manually push the power button

buck


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

oh yea? i dont have winXP so i wouldnt know. on this win95 machine im using, it does the same, because my motherboard doesnt support the shutdown that also shuts the computer off also, so either way, i have to push the power button .... maybe the winXP that its installed on is like that too? its kinda weird. on a machine at work, it has a dual boot, win98SE, and win2k, win98se, if you shut it off, it shuts comp down. but on win2k, it gives the "its safe to power off comp" and doesnt shut the comp off .......


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Here is a similar command for Win 95, Win 98 and Win ME.

Check out the options.

Command Line Option to Reboot or Log Off Windows

For those whose BIOS supports powering off after shutdown but it doesn't happen:

Power the Computer Off After Shutdown (Windows NT/2000/XP)


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Thx for the tip & HELP guys  Anymore useful quick tips for the desktop ??  

Take Care !!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

TypeSK: I was just skimming through old threads and found this one by accident, Thanks! Works for me on WinMe. Great tip! Take care if you ever see this. angel


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Great - I used this short cut for a long time, lost it and now it is found. (Sound a little like a song I know )

Thanks
T2


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Reposting directions. See important step for *XP* in bold below. Take care. angel 

1. Navigate to your desktop.

2. On the desktop, right-click and go to New, then to Shortcut (in other words, create a new shortcut). You should now see a pop-up window instructing you to enter a command line path.

3. Enter one of these as the path:

Use this path if your operating system is *Windows 95, 98, or Me*:

C:\windows\rundll.exe user.exe,exitwindows

Use this path if your operating system is *XP*:

SHUTDOWN -s -t 01

*If the C: drive is not your local hard drive, then replace "C" with the correct letter of the hard drive.*

Click the "Next" button.
Name the shortcut and click the "Finish" button.

Now whenever you want to shut down, just click on this shortcut and you're done. Also, if you want to make life better and faster, you can right-click the new shortcut you just made, go to Properties, and type in X (or whatever letter) in the Shortcut Key box.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

scroll up a couple of posts in this thread

*SHUTDOWN -s -t 01* is not a one click shutdown for XP



> TypeSK
> 
> I think you will find that that command line will only take you as far as the_* it is now safe to shutdown your computer*_ window with XP...you will still have to manually push the power button
> 
> buck


buck


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Howdy Buck: I know that if you're addressing me.  I was just making sure everyone knew about replacing the *C* with the correct letter of their HD if using WinXP.  Take care and I better stay in *Random*.  angel


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi People!
Here's what I use. I have 2 shortcut buttons on my taskbar for one button shutdown and reboot:

Reboot: C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindowsexec

Shutdown: C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindows

These work fine with one exception: If I have used ctrl+alt+del to close programs to install, for example, the restart button will reboot the computer only half way through the sequence then hang. Then I have to use the tower's reset button. But for all other times, as example when I want to "refresh" my RAM, it works quite well.

~Jim


----------

